# 68 gto tailight



## oldgoat1968 (Mar 5, 2015)

Has anyone tried to replace corroded/cracked factory taillight sockets with the
larger 1157 style sockets by cutting a larger hole in the housing?

Mainly because because 68 housing are way overpriced.

Thank you,
Jerry


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

*i have some housings*

Don't know how quick you need to get this stuff together but I have 3 sets of housings all need some work I'm eventually going to get around to picking out the best ones for my car but all are very fixable. I saw on line that someone makes the socket inserts (phenolic disc, contact,wire,spring, you may have to solder on the gnd that breaks off


----------

